# SKS Questions



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

I have a couple of SKS's up in my garage somewhere, they were purchased at a gun show at the delta plex at least ten years ago. I've been thinking about digging one out and doing some target shooting with it. So my questions are is there and laws against shooting these. Are they even legal still, with all the new gun control laws in the last ten years I dont know if you can even have these. I mean there all stock, no messing with them to make automatic or any of that stuff. Is there any difference in carrying these type of guns in your car because my guess is that they are considered a assault rifle. I know in order to shoot and own certain types of guns you need special licenses, any type of license for these. Also if there not legal what the hell do I do with them. I dont want to be in possesion of an illegal firearm. I figured I better find out this type of info before I take one to a range.
Thanks guys
Undertow


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

They are completely legal.

You can even deer hunt with them assuming the magazine only holds 5 rounds. I know they make 5 round mags.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

What's the rules on the bayonets though? Thought I heard you had to take it off?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> What's the rules on the bayonets though? Thought I heard you had to take it off?


That I don't know. Had never heard that but that doesn't mean much. I've seen guys hunting with the bayonet attached, but that doesn't mean they were within the law. 

???


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

I just told my dad my plan and he didnt think it was a good idea. He said the reason we never took them out is because they are cheap chinese made models. He said he's heard a bunch of stories of these chinese made SKS's blowing up or just falling apart while shooting them. He said he never wanted to take me out shooting them if there was a chance they could hurt me. So he said he I can shoot them but at my own risk. I think I will just see if he wants to take his muzzleloader out and teach me how to shoot it for gun season this year.
thanks for answering my questions though.
Undertow


----------



## Doeboy (Oct 20, 2005)

yep they are legal to hunt with, i have before and if you are a good shot with it, go for it, but you do have to have a 5 mag only and no bayonet-they are illegal in M.I. I've even hunted with a MINNI 14 and M1A and 30 carbine good luck!!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Undertow said:


> I just told my dad my plan and he didnt think it was a good idea. He said the reason we never took them out is because they are cheap chinese made models. He said he's heard a bunch of stories of these chinese made SKS's blowing up or just falling apart while shooting them. He said he never wanted to take me out shooting them if there was a chance they could hurt me. So he said he I can shoot them but at my own risk. I think I will just see if he wants to take his muzzleloader out and teach me how to shoot it for gun season this year.
> thanks for answering my questions though.
> Undertow


Naw, the chinese models are allright. They are not of the highest quality and accuracy can be so so but I doubt it will fall apart on ya. I guess if you purchased them from a poor source, they could be piecing together crap with little or no knowledge though. I purchased mine from a dealer and it worked flawlessly. If your worried, I'll take them off your hands for $40 each.


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

In July I was at a consignment auction and couldn't believe what I saw. They had a new SKS with a cheap folding stock and a 30 round magazine bring $800. And the auctioneer made the statement that they had one sell the previous fall for $1200. :yikes:

If anyone wants to sell thier SKS let me know.


----------



## SteveS (Mar 6, 2003)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> What's the rules on the bayonets though? Thought I heard you had to take it off?





> no bayonet-they are illegal in M.I.


No, the bayonet is legal, though you cannot take game with the bayonet.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

SteveS said:


> No, the bayonet is legal, though you cannot take game with the bayonet.



Does that include ducks?


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

The Chinese models are just fine to shoot, I have probably 2,000+ rounds through mine and other than a lack of cleaning causing a jam, it has never failed or blown up. Just make sure you clean it every couple hundred rounds or it gets a little gritty in the action, especially if you are shooting several hundred rounds in a sitting. Might just be mine, but it never hurts.


----------



## SteveS (Mar 6, 2003)

Frantz said:


> Does that include ducks?


Tell you what. If you get arrested for attempting to take a duck with a bayonet, I will defend you for free.


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

During the Clinton assault gun ban years of 1994 to 2004, it was illegal to install a bayonet on Chinese SKS rifles that were imported without them. Places like Midway sold Chinese SKS bayonets, but cautioned buyers NOT to install them, or they would be in violation of federal law. Ironically, Russian and Eastern Bloc SKS rifles were not affected and were legally imported and sold with knife bayonets attached. All that has changed since September 13, 2004 when the Clinton assault gun ban went into sunset. All the best...
Gil


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Undertow said:


> So my questions are is there and laws against shooting these. Are they even legal still, with all the new gun control laws in the last ten years I dont know if you can even have these.


In all seriousness you really should pay more attention to the guns you buy and the laws.

As an example you have left the rifles in the garage and so you are indicating that they are not under your control. You wonder if they are legal considering the new laws in the last 10 years. Do you know the new laws that were implemented in the last 10 years?? Do you know that the Clinton Ban laws expired as mentioned by Gil Martin?

BTW, if you are so afraid to shoot these great "beat 'em up and still shoot 'em" rifles and want to get rid of them I will offer a bit more than "Swamp Monster" so let's make it $50.

I know where to get my hands on a NIB, with all the papers, SKS which was converted to accept AK mags. Never fired. That makes some of the consignment prices seem like peanuts. Some of the SKS rifles are approaching collector status.


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

Sorry for not knowing gun laws, thats why I asked on here. Also I didnt buy the guns my dad did. Actually until this year I have not had any urge to do any type of shooting unless it shoots arrows. I havent even been out gun hunting in probably 4 or 5 years. So I havent kept up on gun laws. You are right though we should get them out of the garage so there not stolen from there.
Undertow


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Undertow said:


> You are right though we should get them out of the garage so there not stolen from there.


Thank you.


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

they are fine, my son used one for his 1st youth hunt last year, they are mild in recoil and ballistically similar to the 30-30, no problem with the bayonet or anything like that just make sure you use a 5 rnd magazine.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Swamp Monster said:


> They are completely legal.
> 
> You can even deer hunt with them assuming the magazine only holds 5 rounds. I know they make 5 round mags.



Somebody told me to put a mt. dew 2 liter cap under the 10 round clip and that way it holds only 5 in the clip and one in the chamber. I tried it and it works.


----------



## SeanJB (Apr 14, 2005)

I have been out shooting my SKS that I bought over 10 years ago and it still shoots straight and without any problems. If I could find them again for the price I paid for it brand new I would buy it on the spot.


----------



## deadboi77 (Jul 26, 2007)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> Somebody told me to put a mt. dew 2 liter cap under the 10 round clip and that way it holds only 5 in the clip and one in the chamber. I tried it and it works.


that it does.
i`ve done the same with AR mags.
bought a couple cheap 10 rounders.used a small piece of wood.another i took a couple screws and tapped them in.one on each side.
very,very easy to do


----------

